# Hose Houses and Equipment ... كتاب باللغة العربية ... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (14 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الحادي عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

Hose Houses and Equipment

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 14- 24 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449975.html​


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2014)

ساقتبس ما قاله احد اصدقائك على الفيس بوك لانه اصدق وصف لما اشعر به 
"أتعبنا في شكره فكيف المجهود اذا ؟!! "​


----------



## Shady Ezzeldeen (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فى حضرتك يا باشمهندس 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Nile Man (15 أكتوبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ساقتبس ما قاله احد اصدقائك على الفيس بوك لانه اصدق وصف لما اشعر به
> "أتعبنا في شكره فكيف المجهود اذا ؟!! "​


فعلا عبرت عن ما اريد ان اقوله
جزاكما الله خير


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## tarek gamarec (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## sharaf911 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (31 أكتوبر 2014)

عمل رائع و مقدر ... جزاك الله عن من استفاد من علمك خير كثيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وأكرمكم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------

